# Storage for Youtube on iPhone6



## brookbend (Sep 22, 2007)

On a plane how can I listen to music using my iPhone without using the plane's wireless service?

My songs are 250 YouTube links in Firefox bookmarks, on a PC workstation at home. Like to take these songs with me.

Thanx.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

1. Turn off your wifi in your phones settings.

2. Do you not have the songs downloaded and converted to mp3/mp4 format all ready?


----------



## brookbend (Sep 22, 2007)

Correct. Songs not downloaded. And I'd like to not store them on the phone. Instead on a flash stick.

How can I mass-convert hundreds of songs automatically?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Mass convert....I'm not sure that's even possible. Well...I've never attempted that. I've always done 1 song at a time. You'll just need to check out youtube converters and read what/how they each work and if they can mass convert.


----------



## brookbend (Sep 22, 2007)

Also - when you download bookmarks, are they not just links? They cant play, can they?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Once you have the songs downloaded and playable....how to you plan on using the flash drive with the iphone6? Does Apple have flash drives that can be used with their phones?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ahh...I had to look that up. So the standard USB wont work. You have to buy a special flash drive with Apples Lightning connection type. So...the next question is; unless you have a Apple PC or MacBook/Tablet.....I not sure how you're going to go from PC flash drive to use with iphone 6. Or use the Apple flash drive with a PC.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

brookbend said:


> Also - when you download bookmarks, are they not just links? They cant play, can they


I not sure what you mean here. Once you have the song converted and saved (using the converter), it's saved as a mp3/mp4 format...then just move that file to your flash drive or where ever you want to save it.


----------



## brookbend (Sep 22, 2007)

You can't. I bought a double-end stick but the plug doesnt fit the phone. Apparently they're all like that. Another problem.

Frankly i think using youtube instead of itunes for song management purposes was a bad mistake. But i listen to jazz, only. itunes was not big on jazz and prob isnt now, either. its hard to compete with social media (youtube) with 100's of thousands of ppl uploading daily. I only need this setup for the airplane. so its no big deal. I'll just pay $16 for wifi on planes.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't have apple products.

For my PC this is how I do it: 

I find a youtube converter......save that link in my music folder I have set up in my browser for quick access. So I now have that open in my browser, now I open another tab and that will be youtube. In youtube I find the song I want and copy that url, I then paste that url in the converter tab and select convert and have it saved on my PC in the default music folder. From there I can move the save mp3 file to what ever device I want.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

This is what you need for Apple.....
https://www.amazon.com/Lightning-Connector-HooToo-External-iPlugmate/dp/B019W8N4DU

Apple and their proprietary devices......You need special everything!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

This is an off brand that has the lightning end with a USB port....that theoretically should work between a PC and Apple. 
https://www.amazon.com/iConnect-Certified-FlashDrive-Lightning-connector/dp/B013JI3CBS


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Direct from Apple.....
https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MQUE2AM/A/lightning-to-usb-cable-1-m


----------



## brookbend (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanx. But that converting process is many times more tedious than a tax return. If you have hundreds to do. There's so many steps here its just better to wait till technology catches up. I always wonder why wifi costs so much on planes. Prob a major profit center, to make up for the plane - which is NOT a profit center LOL.


----------



## brookbend (Sep 22, 2007)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Direct from Apple.....
> https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MQUE2AM/A/lightning-to-usb-cable-1-m


Thanx for the flash drive info.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

https://www.apple.com/shop/iphone/iphone-accessories/power-cables?page=1#!&f=adapter&fh=458e+45b0


----------

